# New Kitten!!!



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

To replace the demons under the couch, I got a new kitten, 9 weeks old - from PetSmart. I had a few questions, and I am sure more will come, and I'll post as I think of them.

A paper that came with him mentioned to not use scoopable cat litter. What is that? The stuff I have is Tidy Cat for multiple cats, it has the word "Scoop" on the container. In case you're not sure what I mean, it's the big 35 pound yellow tub with a reddish top. Can my kitten use this? They said he can't have scoopable because of intestinal hardening or something.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

First, congrats on your new kitten, please do post some pics!

Clumping litter has chemicals that cats can breathe in and develop respitory problems. You can do a google search on the topic of clumping litter and find out lots of information pertaining to the reasons. Kittens are more likely to eat the litter.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another reason not to use clumping litter with kittens is they eat it and it kills them cuz it will clump in their intestines. Use SWheat or World Best for now. You can change over when your kitten is an adult. congrats on your new kitten and for wanting to learn all you can about the new companion in your life.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new kitty! Have you posted pictures yet?


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll get pics up soon.

So what I've read is it all depends on the brand.

I have this:









What should I be using?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure Tidy Cat is fine, but every litter I have used for multiple cats gets sticky, and the odor is terrible. I use Arm n Hammer regular clumping. I love it, but the type for multiple cats...for both brands....is awful! 

But wait until the kittens are older before you use clumping litter, as Merry told you.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Any specific brands I should use for the kitten? I heard Feline Pine is non-clumping, and recommended for kittens.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

My kitten went through a period of eating litter. I think it was because he was confined to a small space when I couldnt watch him and he was bored. Also, he had learned it while waiting to be adopted (in a cage, with his littermates, also bored). A little mineral oil and he passed it just fine and has not ingested any litter since allowing him full roam of the house. 

So yes, they can eat the litter. That said, this is the FIRST of all the kittens I've fostered/raised/owned that has eaten litter. So I guess what I'm saying is, procede with caution. We use Yesterdays News with new kitties with great success. Its quite safe.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kobster havent you found yesterdays news disinagrates fast? Ive not had good success when I tried it for cats that had been spayed and didnt want them laying in litter that would have a perfume or stick to them easily. (ferals)


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Athomas, it doesn't matter what brand- do NOT use clumping litter for your new kitten. I use Tidy Cat clumping for my older kittens (I got them when they were 6 months) and it works just fine, but it shouldn't be used for young kittens.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

If the kittens/cats are confined, I change the litter daily or twice daily anyway, and haven't had an issue. I've found it to be pretty absorbent.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

I got Tidy Cat non-clumping litter. Target didn't have non-clumping, but the grocery store did...Weird. Anyway, so that issue's fixed.

Now, socialization... So this kitten is raised right what I'm doing is just playing with him constantly... laser pointer, balls, toys, crumbled up paper, toy with a bell and foil on an elastic string... and I'm picking him up constantly. *Is that all I need to do?*

Cutest thing, we had a thunderstorm here in MD last night, got home from being out, and he comes from under the bed and runs over to my wife and I purring away...like he knew we were there to make him better...since obviously he was scared.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Tips on Socializing Kittens:*

Socializing Kittens: Proper Socialization, the Best Gift You Can Give Your Feline Friend


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww sounds like you have a great little kitty there. I am glad you found a friendly companion after what you went through with the other cats.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

So the above link is all I really need to do?

It mentioned not letting him bite or scratch. When I rub his belly sometimes he grabs my hand and nips at it, I assume that's just playing? I don't see how this makes for aggressive behavior. How do I "not allow" him to bite me? Just pull away?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

"Don’t allow kittens to bite or scratch when playing. This causes aggressive behavior."

This simply means do not let the kitten treat your hand as just another play-toy. It may be fun to play 'snake' and let the kitten leap and attack your hand and forearm ... BUT ... it is cute when they are little and not-so-cute when they are bigger and their teeth/claws can really hurt and do some damage. They won't understand they are hurting us because we *taught* them that playing in that manner was acceptable. 

When you first begin to rub a kitten's belly, depending on age, it can be seen as a signal to play and/or it tickles so the kitten will instinctively try to kick your hand away or claw/bite it. If you want to get it accustomed to having its' belly touched, just move your hand slowly and if it bites/grabs, stop moving your hand and say "No". When the kitten stops, continue moving your hand. You could also use your other hand to gently disengage the kitten from your hand.
​


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I got home from work today and he's stuffy and sneezing more. One of his papers said there might be some sneezing because he had some shot, but now he sounds congested. His vet papers said they checked everything... Liars?

Off to the vet...Wish me luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Probably not liars. Visual and physical exams can only tell the vet so much information. Bloodtests can provide a more comprehensive picture of the pet's health but some issues simply won't show up on a bloodtest until infection sets in. 
It is perfectly possible that your kitten was incubating something and the incubation stage has ended and the virus, or whatever, is on the loose inside him.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, here's the prognosis:

1. Ear mites, dead ear mites. She cleaned a bunch of brown gunk out, and in there were ear mites. She said his ears were cleaned with whatever they put in them, but not rinsed out after.
2. Cold/fever. Obvious cold, and a degree or two too warm.

She gave me interferon and some white stuff, antibiotic I guess, and I give him 1 cc of each twice a day until it's gone. He has a follow up appointment in a couple weeks.

According to her, they have a lot of cats coming from this group that are sick. They also neuter them as kittens which is bad apparently.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, he's obviously feeling better because he's 10 times as hyper, and he's licking, batting at my face and nibbling at me in the middle of the night. I assume he just wants to play, and the attempts at clawing and biting aren't out of hate?


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Any answers?

I'll sum it up again...
1. He bites a lot more now, I think because he's happy about feeling better, but he does it a LOT in the middle of the night, and won't stop. Locking him out just makes him meow, and I don't want him getting into things in the middle of the night so I'd rather keep him in the bedroom. How do I make him stop biting me all the time?

2. Vet Visit Results:

i. Ear mites, dead ear mites. She cleaned a bunch of brown gunk out, and in there were ear mites. She said his ears were cleaned with whatever they put in them, but not rinsed out after.
ii. Cold/fever. Obvious cold, and a degree or two too warm.

She gave me interferon and some white stuff, antibiotic I guess, and I give him 1 cc of each twice a day until it's gone. He has a follow up appointment in a couple weeks.

According to her, they have a lot of cats coming from this group that are sick. They also neuter them as kittens which is bad apparently.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what answers you're looking for from us...that's the vet's prognosis, and it seems like they're taking care of it. Are you asking if we think it's accurate, or just looking for reactions? *scratches head* 

It doesn't matter if he's doing it out of hate or not...even if he's doing it as a "love bite", he shouldn't be doing it because then he'll "love bite" you when he's older, and it will really hurt.

Can you put him away during the night, in another room, like his safe room that you have kitten-proofed? Our kittens used to meow when we put them out of the bedroom, but they have stopped once they realized that we weren't going to give in. If you give in when they meow, it just teaches them that they can meow and you will let them in, and they'll keep doing it.

I think it's weird what the vet said about spaying/neutering while kittens. As long as the vet is trained in pediatric surgery, it shouldn't be an issue. In fact, for girl kittens, it's better to spay before they go into their first heat (which can be as young as 4 months)- I'm not sure it's the same idea with boys or not as far as timeframe goes, but kittens CAN be speutered as young as 8 weeks (as long as they are at least 2 pounds). The younger they are, the quicker and easier they recover, also.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking for ideas, reactions, whatever.

I don't really have another room right now, I have a one bedroom apartment until January when I move into a townhome. I could let him run around outside the bedroom, but I won't be able to sleep because I will keep worrying about him getting stuck somewhere, something falling on him, or him making a mess with something, etc.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe the bathroom overnight?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What is his schedule before bed. Cats like to hunt, eat, wash, sleep. So if you want to get him used to sleeping when you do, I would start about 30 minutes before bed with a vigorous interactive play session, really wear him out. Then feed him a small meal. he should then take a bath and settle in for a nap. 

I also approach kitten biting the same way I do puppy biting. If I'm playing with him and he starts biting, I stop playing. ignore. walk away. If they are too wound up. A time out in another room. Just for five minutes will do it. Then initiate play with appropriate toys. They get too rough again, play ends, and so on. This has worked very well with Ninja, he was really bad about biting, but is much better now. Only forgets occassionally. Just make sure you are providing appropriate toys and play time to meet their physical need to "hunt"


----------

